# The missing Beaumont children



## Tish (Dec 12, 2020)

Fifty-four years ago Australia lost its innocence, on what was meant to be a day of celebration.

Jane, Arnna, and Grant Beaumont, aged nine, seven and four, respectively, were lured from Glenelg Beach in Adelaide by an unknown assailant.



Like they had many times before, they caught the bus to the beach unsupervised, with sensible Jane Beaumont tasked with ensuring the younger children’s safety.

Such an arrangement may seem akin to child neglect today, but it wasn’t uncommon in 1966. The bus trip was only five minutes, Australia was regarded as a safe place to raise children, and many kids in neighbourhoods across the country enjoyed a free range upbringing.



The disappearance of the Beaumont children and the widespread coverage it received changed all that. Stranger danger was the new normal, and tight communities eyed each other nervously, former neighbours now potential suspects. The Australian way of life had forever changed.

Despite the story of the Beaumont children remaining in the country’s collective consciousness for more than half a century, the three children have never been found, and the identity of the 30-something slim man who was spotted with the children that day by numerous onlookers remains a mystery.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 12, 2020)

Stomach-turning sickness, that's what I'm feeling right now.


----------



## Tish (Dec 12, 2020)

I know it's absolutely horrible, every mother's nightmare.


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 2, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Stomach-turning sickness, that's what I'm feeling right now.


They did nothing to investigate these neighbors. The police department have their paychecks a huge problem with all these powered jobs. Abuse of authority is a major issue here in usa along with the other countries saying lets be positive please with all these hush hush cold cases. Look at where they all live much better than many that are subjected to these government systems to controlling peoples rights to know  the workings of shut in the back shelf cold cases so they can go home and eat
...ashamed of the system that grow jobs for people to brush these cases under the rug never convicting because the need to go home at the end of the day while being paid to tell us they have no countability themselves 
They will never be fired so in the nursing club of and banks too. Only speaking from experience....


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 2, 2021)

Autumn72 said:


> They did nothing to investigate these neighbors. The police department have their paychecks a huge problem with all these powered jobs. Abuse of authority is a major issue here in usa along with the other countries saying lets be positive please with all these hush hush cold cases. Look at where they all live much better than many that are subjected to these government systems to controlling peoples rights to know  the workings of shut in the back shelf cold cases so they can go home and eat
> ...ashamed of the system that grow jobs for people to brush these cases under the rug never convicting because the need to go home at the end of the day while being paid to tell us they have no countability themselves
> They will never be fired so in the nursing club of and banks too. Only speaking from experience....


Like yourself, Autumn72, I question a lot, too, and I definitely think the same as you do.

The ones that shine-through all of the turmoil and obscurity (for me), are the ones where a detective comes along that sat on the case for years, and in some circumstances, decades, never feeling satisfied that all stones were turned, and they set forth with a renewed effort to dig into the past once again from the very beginning, backtracking every step taken in order to try and solve the case.

Seems there are few dedicated detectives that fall into that bracket or category.


----------



## Kadee (Jan 2, 2021)

The missing Beaumont children is a very sad case , they will never be forgotten .I believe their mother passed away last year never knowing what happened to her children
I live about a 2 hour drive from Adelaide where they went missing , and like all cities things change quite allot there’s several blocks of appartments on the shores of where they went missing at Glenelg now


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 2, 2021)

I don’t think, as a mother, that I could live through that


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 3, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> I don’t think, as a mother, that I could live through that


It would be the death of me.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 6, 2021)

@Peteb I found @Tish  interesting thread about the Beaumont Children here if you wished to add anything to it
https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/the-missing-beaumont-children.55289/


----------



## chic (Jun 7, 2021)

This is a terrible thought but what about their father, Jim Beaumont as a suspect. It's hard to kidnap three small children. One of them is bound to struggle or scream or kick up a fuss and attract attention. The man who took them must have been someone they knew? Jim Beaumont had been a taxi driver but around the time of the disappearance he was away on a business trip but told police his clients never showed up. I would like to know more about this but cannot find the information. What kind of business was he in since leaving taxi driving?

Jim was the first one to report to police the kids were missing. He also stayed close to police investigations. OK he was the father, but if he had been the perpetrator as well maybe he stayed close to the police investigation to keep up with what they were discovering or even to mislead or derail the investigation?

I can't think of a motive for him to kill his kids but stranger things have happened. Would love to know more but it's so hard to get info on such an old cold case with no bodies.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 7, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> @Peteb I found @Tish  interesting thread about the Beaumont Children here if you wished to add anything to it


Looks like you overlooked adding a link, Kadee.


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 7, 2021)

Think that was painful to read, read this.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_David_Roy_Atchison


----------



## Kadee (Jun 7, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Looks like you overlooked adding a link, Kadee.


Oops I did @Aunt Marg 

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/the-missing-beaumont-children.55289/


----------



## Tish (Jun 7, 2021)

@chic , You know I never even considered the father.
He is still alive too.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 7, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Think that was painful to read, read this.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_David_Roy_Atchison


It makes anyone sick in-the gut to think these creeps do such things to children


----------



## Tish (Jun 7, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Think that was painful to read, read this.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_David_Roy_Atchison


OMG That made me sick, what a creep


----------



## Kadee (Jun 7, 2021)

Tish said:


> @chic , You know I never even considered the father.
> He is still alive too.


I believe the father may still be alive ,but the Mum died at about 92 years old


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 7, 2021)

Tish said:


> OMG That made me sick, what a creep


Only 5 years old, totally helpless. Lucky it was a sting, and he got stung alright.


----------



## chic (Jun 7, 2021)

Tish said:


> @chic , You know I never even considered the father.
> He is still alive too.


@Tish since we're on a roll with Australian unsolved crimes you ought to consider the Wanda beach murders of 1965. That's a good one.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 7, 2021)

Another Missing Children Tragedy in Adelaide was Joanne Ratcliffe and Kirste Gordon

Joanne Ratcliffe was just 11-years-old when she went missing from Adelaide Oval in 1973.
“Mum said a nasty man had taken Joanne away before I was born,” Suzie tells _New Idea._

Joanne was just 11 years old when she and Kirste Gordon, 4, went missing from Adelaide Oval after going to the toilet together during a football game in 1973.

Now 47 years on, the disappearance of the two youngsters has become one of the most mysterious missing persons cases in our country’s history.

It’s a story that makes you hug your kids a bit tighter and a nightmare that has shattered the Ratcliffe family.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 7, 2021)

peramangkelder said:


> Another Missing Children Tragedy in Adelaide was Joanne Ratcliffe and Kirste Gordon
> 
> Joanne Ratcliffe was just 11-years-old when she went missing from Adelaide Oval in 1973.
> “Mum said a nasty man had taken Joanne away before I was born,” Suzie tells _New Idea._
> ...


If only we had the security cameras around then we have now it may have saved the many children who were abducted in the 60& 70 ‘ when you think of it we had allot go missing in Adelaide. @peramangkelder


----------



## Tish (Jun 8, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> If only we had the security cameras around then we have now it may have saved the many children who were abducted in the 60& 70 ‘ when you think of it we had allot go missing in Adelaide. @peramangkelder


I was thinking the same thing! There are a lot in around Adelaide.
It would be brilliant if we had the technology available back then.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 9, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> If only we had the security cameras around then we have now it may have saved the many children who were abducted in the 60& 70 ‘ when you think of it we had allot go missing in Adelaide. @peramangkelder[/USER
> [/QUOTE]
> Way too many went missing and someone or a few someones just have to know what happened to these kids


----------



## Tish (Jun 9, 2021)

I agree with you 100%, someone knows. With all the kids that have just vanished, I would not be surprised if it wasn't a Pedophile ring.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 9, 2021)

There was a group of  Pedophile s taking young men in Adelaide in-the 70’s & 80’s
only one man was arrested in connection with the crimes who refused to say who else was involved in horrendous crimes. It became known as “The family murders“ however none of the young men who were abducted /tortured  killed were related  .

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Family_Murders

,he still in prison although I believe he’s been eligible to apply for parole for a long time he never applied for parole……..Why is he afraid  to be out in the public ? 
I believe he’s in a county town prison called Port Augusta about a 4 hour drive north of Adelaide where he will stay till he dies    

One of the boys abducted / killed by these CREEPS was the son of a TV news reader Rob Kelvin
https://crimestopperssa.com.au/medi...n-the-abduction-and-murder-of-richard-kelvin/


----------



## Leonie (Jun 10, 2021)

chic said:


> This is a terrible thought but what about their father, Jim Beaumont as a suspect. It's hard to kidnap three small children. One of them is bound to struggle or scream or kick up a fuss and attract attention. The man who took them must have been someone they knew? Jim Beaumont had been a taxi driver but around the time of the disappearance he was away on a business trip but told police his clients never showed up. I would like to know more about this but cannot find the information. What kind of business was he in since leaving taxi driving?
> 
> Jim was the first one to report to police the kids were missing. He also stayed close to police investigations. OK he was the father, but if he had been the perpetrator as well maybe he stayed close to the police investigation to keep up with what they were discovering or even to mislead or derail the investigation?
> 
> I can't think of a motive for him to kill his kids but stranger things have happened. Would love to know more but it's so hard to get info on such an old cold case with no bodies.


I think he may have been considered a suspect at some point.  There were a few stories floating around years later that at least one of the detectives, at that point retired, still firmly believed that the parents were involved in some way.  Just rumours of course, no evidence.


----------



## chic (Jun 10, 2021)

Leonie said:


> I think he may have been considered a suspect at some point.  There were a few stories floating around years later that at least one of the detectives, at that point retired, still firmly believed that the parents were involved in some way.  Just rumours of course, no evidence.


I don't want to malign the parents but I am sure those children left that beach with someone they knew and trusted. You can't abduct 3 kids if they don't want to go with you. They'd be screaming and yelling all over the place and since it was Australia day, there would have been plenty of people to listen to them.


----------



## Tish (Jun 10, 2021)

@Kadee46 Wow! I can't believe the Judge ruled vital information, not admissible.
He must be seriously scared for his life to remain in jail, I think this case has some very long-reaching tenticles.
Hopefully, the creep dies in jail sooner rather than later.  Makes my blood boil.


----------

